
Show HN: Introview – find companies by their hiring processes - gnalck
https://introview.io/
======
gnalck
Hey all,

Like many of you, my brother and I have been repeatedly frustrated by the
current state of hiring processes for software engineering jobs. Many people
hate whiteboard algorithms, while others, like myself, think that spending
hours on a unpaid take-home problem is unreasonable. We were frustrated that
most literature we find on company career pages are usually focused on the
'disruptiveness' or 'cultural uniqueness' of a company, yet many use cargo-
culted interview processes that betray those very values. We wanted to have a
website where companies can showcase themselves starting from their hiring
processes first and foremost. So we created it.

Right now, we only focus on interview processes, but we want to eventually
complement those with other things we think fact-focused engineers would
appreciate knowing or filtering on. Like technologies used, benefits
available, or whether the company is non-profit or not, to name a couple.

All of the companies currently listed were added by ourselves, and it is
currently free to add additional company pages (via emailing us). We hope to
monetize by helping small to medium sized companies build up these profiles,
and by allowing companies to pay for directly listing job postings on their
company page.

We are eager to hear your feedback! Cheers

~~~
_august
I like this because it makes the interview process competitive.

------
davidajackson
Nice idea, it might be good to add a filter for estimated time to complete all
stages for each

------
quickthrower2
Nice angle on recruitment.

